# Anyone need a crew member (Freeport)



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

If you need a crew member for this Snapper Season, I am open and willing to share expenses for fuel and bait. I will also help with washing the boat. I have all my own tackle. PM me if interested.


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

Call me ASAP 713-837-6881


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

rsjimenez said:


> If you need a crew member for this Snapper Season, I am open and willing to share expenses for fuel and bait. I will also help with washing the boat. I have all my own tackle. PM me if interested.


 From Sunday on. Thanks.


----------

